# EaglesBlood - ICS Working On G2x with v21y Baseband



## mpenrod

Just wanted people to know that EaglesBlood figured out ICS on the G2x with the v21y baseband. I'm not affiliated with them, just a user that has happily had ICS on his G2x since last week.

Works great, very fast, only known problem is Netflix doesn't work.

http://www.eaglesblood.com/#!Download AOSP/cnzj


----------



## nmyron

I'm running Domination v77, and its working as well using a patch. However, from the best of my knowledge all ICS roms have issues on the new BB. For instance, Bluetooth calling does not work. Calls won't transfer to the headset, or, if they do, you don't get audio (though A2DP does work). Can you confirm/deny this is the case on Eaglesblood?

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mpenrod

I can't since I don't use Bluetooth for anything. I've never found the sound quality to be good enough, and as I travel extensively for work, a nice headset is always handy for me.


----------



## dodgefan67

i've tried EB (both ICS and GB) with the new BB and bluetooth doesnt work. it doesnt work with the latest CM7.2 either so thats not specific to ICS

the support EB build 4 has with the new BB is for calls. if you have the new BB and do not use a rom (or owains patch) that supports it, then you cant make calls, everything else works, but you wont be able to use your phone as a phone


----------



## nmyron

What EB rom? I tried flashing the EB and did the new BB support option during install and still couldn't make/receive calls using my BT headset. A2DP worked fine, but still no call audio.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dodgefan67

nmyron said:


> What EB rom? I tried flashing the EB and did the new BB support option during install and still couldn't make/receive calls using my BT headset. A2DP worked fine, but still no call audio.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


i said the same thing. EB build 4 which is the latest ICS rom. its not an eaglesblood issue as i said i have the same issue when using CM7. with the new baseband calls will not get routed through a bluetooth headset, streaming audio works fine though


----------



## nmyron

I know its not ICS related, I tried CM7 stable just as you did. But the v4 of EB 4.0.4 is the same file, same check sum, as the one on my SD card, and it didn't work. Only A2DP.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nmyron

egb-nightly-2012-06-01-signed.zip right?

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dodgefan67

nmyron said:


> egb-nightly-2012-06-01-signed.zip right?
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


yes that is the same one, build 4


----------



## zalphaunder

dodgefan67 said:


> i've tried EB (both ICS and GB) with the new BB and bluetooth doesnt work. it doesnt work with the latest CM7.2 either so thats not specific to ICS
> 
> the support EB build 4 has with the new BB is for calls. if you have the new BB and do not use a rom (or owains patch) that supports it, then you cant make calls, everything else works, but you wont be able to use your phone as a phone


You have to flash your phone back to stock and get the T-Mobile Baseband update along with the latest Gingerbread ROM. At that point you can flash to Eaglesblood ICS with working 21y baseband. I had the same problem on my phone and its because I tried to flash EGB before updating baseband. iow.. you cant just flash to rom with 21y baseband support unless you have updated from 21e baseband to 21y baseband already. I havent tested BT headsets bc I dont use them, but it works great for normal calling.


----------

